# Just bought 3 Emotiva UPA-1... now what's next?



## pasta (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in the process to build my first home theater and I decided to go with separates. I listen to about 60/40 home theater/2 channels music.

I already have 2 Marantz MA-500 monoblocs that I want to keep to drive my surrounds. Yesterday, I bought 3 used Emotiva UPA-1 monoblocs. I got them for a great price.

Now I need to look for a very nice AV Preamp that will give me satisfaction on both HT and music. I need your help!

My future speakers will probably be Monitor Audio RX8 + Monitor Audio RX Center + Monitor Audio Radius 90HD for surrounds (space restriction here). Any other suggestions are welcome!

I was looking at Marantz AV7005 or Emotiva UMC-1... or something else. I'm a little mixed up. What are your ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the Marantz as it offers Audyssey's MultEQ XT. Another choice would be Denon's AVR-4311. While it is an AVR, it offers a Preamp Only Mode where it options solely as a Preamp/SSP. In addition, the 4311 offers Audyssey's new MultEQ 32 which offers far greater Processing Power than even MultEQ XT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm the lucky winner of the Emotiva UMC-1 and have been focusing on it to write a review. I'm comparing it to the Yamaha receiver I was using before and have found that 1) room EQ has been improving a lot in recent years, and 2) room EQ is the one feature that most defines the product. Signal to noise ratio and other pure sound qualities have apparently already reached their plateau, and you can't hardly get one unit that sounds a lot cleaner than the next. But the automated room EQ functions vary considerably from make to make, and this feature makes a huge difference in the sound and the quality of the experience in owning a new piece of gear.

Audyssey seems to be recognized as the best. I've never had the opportunity to have a unit with Audyssey in my home, but by all accounts, that room EQ system is the one to have. However, I greatly prefer the Emotiva UMC-1 I won to the Yamaha receiver I had before, which had the second generation of Yamaha's proprietary room EQ correction. The Yamaha was more limited and harder to set up.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Emotiva looks like excellent VFM and as per the review from Sonnie  HERE  it is rated very highly but what would swing it for me would be that the Marantz has Audyssey and in todays modern AV preamps it seems to be the best solution, also Marantz has an excellent reputation.

If you are on a tight budget then the Emotiva is an excellent product but if you can go a bit higher then another vote for the Marantz :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Trick McKaha said:


> I'm the lucky winner of the Emotiva UMC-1 and have been focusing on it to write a review. I'm comparing it to the Yamaha receiver I was using before and have found that 1) room EQ has been improving a lot in recent years, and 2) room EQ is the one feature that most defines the product. Signal to noise ratio and other pure sound qualities have apparently already reached their plateau, and you can't hardly get one unit that sounds a lot cleaner than the next. But the automated room EQ functions vary considerably from make to make, and this feature makes a huge difference in the sound and the quality of the experience in owning a new piece of gear.
> 
> Odyssey seems to be recognized as the best. I've never had the opportunity to have a unit with Odyssey in my home, but by all accounts, that room EQ system is the one to have. However, I greatly prefer the Emotiva UMC-1 I won to the Yamaha receiver I had before, which had the second generation of Yamaha's proprietary room EQ correction. The Yamaha was more limited and harder to set up.


Hello,
Congrats on winning the UMC-1. I am so glad you are happy with it. It really looks like a great SSP and I am sure Emotiva would employ an excellent Room EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As JJ & john suggested, i'd go for the Marantz or the Denon they are both some very feature packed AVR's that would when my vote over the Emotiva anyday allthough i'm sure that Emotiva has something in the works that will outdo there current SSR.:T


----------



## pasta (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, Anyone knows if Emotiva will present us a new Preamp/Proc in a near future?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do not believe anything has been announced. With a smaller Company, Models tend to stay in the rotation far longer than the big Multinationals. Big reason why I choose Japanese Brands for AVR/SSP's and smaller Companies for things like Amplifiers.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree, going w/ a receiver that offers Audyssey's MultEQ XT is a wonderful ThanG!!


----------



## aces high (Oct 19, 2010)

Pasta, has your brother brought you the amps yet? I used a couple of different pieces with those amps, when I originally purchased them I was using the Pioneer Elite SC-07. A couple of weeks before I decided to go a different direction I was using the Marantz AV 7005 and it sounded great driving the Paradigm Studio 100 v5's, cc 690 v5 and the ADP 590 v5. The Marantz was definitely better than the Pioneer, the Pioneer was very forward and bright to my ears and the Marantz was more laid back and warmer in comparison. I enjoyed Audyssey, it was much better than the MCACC that Pioneer uses. I found the surrounds to be much more active with Audyssey ( in a good way), especially the Dynamic EQ engaged. Again Audyysey Dynamic EQ in the Marantz outperformed the THX Loudness Plus in the Pioneer. The one area where the Pioneer was better was stereo imaging, when listening to two channel with the Pioneer it always seemed like the center channel was on, the Marantz was always focused to the right side. I went through every setting possible and made sure all the levels were to 75db with my spl meter and still could not get consistent stereo imaging, sometimes it would be good and other times it was focused to the right. The Marantz/Emo combo was the best sound I've ever had for movie's but music was a little lacking for me. I ended up returning the Marantz and selling my speakers along with the remaining two Emo's, I'm moving on to an Anthem/Paradigm Signature combo that I hope exceed's the performance of my previous one. I've never heard the Emotiva UMC-1 but didn't want to take a chance on it due to the issue's that have plagued it and the extra associated costs in getting it to Canada and returning it. The Marantz sounded great except for the one intermittent issue I had with two channel. If your priority is movies the Marantz is excellent and won't disappoint, music was not quite as good IMHO. Good luck Pasta and I hope you enjoy the amps.


----------



## pasta (Feb 14, 2011)

aces high, no my brother has no time right now to bring my amps home. I have to be patient !!!! LOL That's ok, It gives me time to look at a good AV Preamp.

Thank you to share you experience with Marantz and Pioneer. Two channels is important for me. I listen to all kind of music and for me sitting in front of my speakers and relaxing while I listen to some Jazz is a great moment. So yes, two stereo channels is important for me.

New information here: I read, few days ago, that Emotiva has just released a new really important firmware that addresses all major complains about the UMC-1 !!! That's seems a good news! Anyone has more details about that?

If this is true, maybe the UMC-1 becomes the way to go? I always read everywhere that the Emotiva is really good at two channels, is that true?


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I just saw that Denon announced updates to the AVP-A1HDci processor, adding Audyssey MQ XT32, DSX processing and Prologic II. Not many of the upper end processors have XT32, yet. This won't happen until later, this year. They announced that current AVR-5308ci and AVP-A1HDci will be upgradable. For me, the AVR-4311ci was my choice, especially with the ability to turn off the internal amps. Like a good, economical processor, with lots of features.


----------



## aces high (Oct 19, 2010)

pasta said:


> aces high, no my brother has no time right now to bring my amps home. I have to be patient !!!! LOL That's ok, It gives me time to look at a good AV Preamp.
> 
> Thank you to share you experience with Marantz and Pioneer. Two channels is important for me. I listen to all kind of music and for me sitting in front of my speakers and relaxing while I listen to some Jazz is a great moment. So yes, two stereo channels is important for me.
> 
> ...


 You should at least listen to the AV7005 before considering the Emo, that was just my opinion, you may love the Marantz. Everyone has different tastes and hears things differently, the Marantz is a quality unit. If something goes wrong with the Emo you have to pay to ship it back and forth to get it fixed, one of the perks of living in Canada with Emo products:sarcastic: If you try the Emo and don't like it within the 30 day trail period you have to pay to send it back and you don't get any of the taxes, shipping, brokerage fees and duty back either. It also seems to have some bass management issue's as well and Emo Q from most reports is a sub par room correction system, but others love it and say it sounds great. I would wait to see what the XMC-1 is like and how it performs out of the gate before buying the UMC-1. You should also check out the Integra DHC 40.2, it comes in right between the Marantz and Emo in price and is supposed to be a good processor. I've never heard it before so I can't give you any firsthand impressions. You should go listen to whatever you can within your area so you some idea of what some of these products sound like before taking the plunge on the Emo that you can't audition before buying.


----------

